# Why don't they use landing nets??



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Why don't any of the guys in kayak kevins dvds use landing nets?? Obviously you can't on big reds but wouldn't it help with flounder or sheepshead fishing?? Just curious....


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Some do- I usually don't bring a net with me- space is at a premium on a kayak- so I use lip grippers for landing fish. I have lost a fish or two because of no net, but by and large I haven't had a real issue, even with speckled trout that have paper thin mouths-


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Nets are a pain to deal with in a kayak. Storage is a problem and they get tangled with rods, rigging, etc. I use lip grippers and have had good luck with striped bass. After a summer of bailing bluefish and spanish mackerel over the side, I lost a couple of striped bass before I remembered to use the lip gripper on them.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Nets are a hook magnet - for me at least.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

jmadre said:


> Nets are a pain to deal with in a kayak. Storage is a problem and they get tangled with rods, rigging, etc.


Yup



chest2head&glassy said:


> Nets are a hook magnet - for me at least.


Yup, a mess with a fish on another trebel too.

Just another piece of gear to fool with and I don't have enough hands. Went muskie fishing with a guy that had a coated rubber muskie net, called it his aquarium. What a mess that was.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Only time I bring net on kayak is if I'm up creeks trout fishing...and I don't go without it anymore. Hell with losin a big speck trying to boga it, I'll deal with getting my lure out of the net right after I land my fish.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well I guess I am Odd Man out again,(does not surprise me none) I always bring a "GOOD" Net with me.(in the sound) By Good I mean Rubber Net, the Nylon ones are POS's.. Rubber ones are Tangle Free.. In the Ocean I never Bring a Net.. So 80 percent of the time I have a Net with me. It doesn't take Much room at all lays on top of my Milk Crate and attaches to one of my Deck Loops.. I ain't gonna loose that 10 Pound Speck, just because I forgot to bring my Net... 

JAM


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I with a few of ya I guess as I don't like losing a fish at the side of the boat and worse yet my tackle... I'll deal getting the lure out for the price of them and I am never in that much of a hurry anyways.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

there is a flow and a technique to the leg scoop, and once to get it, you will never need a net.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I used to use a net, but it kept getting in the way. Now, it's extremely rare that I even think about one and we definitely land our fair share of trophies. The leg scoop is usually faster than messing with a net or lip grippers.


----------

